# Did your 4 month old get bored of milk? Need a positive story to keep me sane!



## MrsWatson

So, my 17 week old has been decreasing the amount of milk she will take over the last 6 weeks.

She was on about 800 ml a day, now I'm lucky if I can get 600 ml into her.

So far she has been putting on weight, but this week she stayed the same.

I tooki her to the GP who said that she is healthy and to stop worrying. She is a very happy baby, VERY alert and playful, full of beans, discovering her voice etc.

I then saw a health visitor who said that this is a classic case of my LO getting bored of milk. She's taking just what she needs to function, but no more.

She has told me to start weaning at 18 weeks - although I think I'm going to start on the baby rise today.

Did anyone else go through this? I just can't see a light at the end of the tunnel and keep imagining that she's going to end up in hospital.


----------



## happyface82

I wouldn't start on baby rice just because she is having less milk. Katerina went through a phase where she was having more milk and then she decreased the amount again but still grew fine. I think they go through phases and as long as she is happy and healthy and not loosing any weight I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## MrsWatson

I thought the same, but my HV has said that starting to wean her should encourage her to take more milk, she hasn't increased her intake since she was 4 weeks old! I've got to try something!


----------



## happyface82

Can I just say that I am no expert, I only have 1 baby so just do what seems logical to me. I wouldn't listen to the HV too much, very often they don't really know much that is the sad truth.

You say you've got to try something but then is she putting weight on fine? I'm a bit confused. If her weight stayed the same for 1 week it doesn't mean anything.. I'd say go back in 3 weeks, weigh her and then decide what you want to do. At the moment it seems like you are panicking for no apparent reason like all us mothers sometimes do! :winkwink:


----------



## hivechild

TBH, I wouldn't introduce solids, and I don't see how it would encourage her to drink more since it will be filling her tummy up with empty calories that might otherwise be filled with nutritious and calorie dense milk that is what she needs.

Babies go through phases of fluctuating appetite, just like we do. This is especially true during leaps in developmental growth, and from about 13 weeks through to 19 weeks, they go through a doozy of one which is also responsible for the infamous '4 month sleep regression.' Some babies experience a spike in appetite and eat like there's no tomorrow, while others lose interest in food for the time being.

I like to think of it the same way that we do when we're going through something new and exciting and scary all at the same time, like anticipating your first date, or starting a new school or new job for the first time. Your mind is going a mile a minute, you have no desire to eat and everything is just so overwhelming. That's kind of what I think it's like for a baby when they're going through these big changes when their brains are basically rewiring themselves, so if he's not so interested in food for awhile, as long as he's not dehydrating or losing weight, then I'm content to see how it goes. :shrug:

If you're truly concerned, I would personally see a pediatrician rather than take the word of a HV for advice on how to proceed.


----------



## fluffpuffin

That seems very strange advice. Giving solids would defeat the object - if anything that would further decrease her milk intake. If she starts gaining less weight then maybe think about it then I would say. 

My LO went through phases of drinking less and then more - when a growth spurt has passed, where thy drink loads more and then it subsides it could appear as though they drink far less.


----------



## OmarsMum

My nephew was weaned at week 20 as he was off milk. But he wasnt drinking any milk & he weaned himself off the breast & was refusing formula. He was not putting on any weight & when his weight started to drop his paed recomended weaning & mixing formula with his solids. 

Omar went though several phases of dropping his milk intake. His max was 24 oz at 4 months, we tried to wean at week 20 due to reflux but he dropped his milk intake more & he was taking less than 12 oz after 1 week, so we had to stop giving him solids. But his weight gain was not affected & we had to hold on introducing solids again until he was 6.5 months when he started to drink 18 ozs. 

If ur Lo's weight gain is not affected, you dont have to wean early, they go through phases. Try to feed her with no distractions, in a dark room when she's tired. She might be distracted while feeding. Changing the teat size or even bottles sometimes help. If you hold her to feed, try to feed her on a pillow to elevate her upper body & move her bottle when she starts to move her head around. She might be teething which also affects her feeding. HTH xx


----------



## MrsWatson

Thanks everyone for your advice, the issue is that this doesn't seem like a phase, she increased her milk intake from day 1 - day 30, and then it stayed fairle consistent for a while, but the last 6 weeks it has done nothing but decease.

She hasn't put any weight on for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Seraphim

Firstly :hugs:

Secondly :dohh:

I'm no expert, but this sounds like bad advice.

Just about every 4 month old I've come across has upset sleep and feeding. There's the 4 month regression which is to do with a developmental leap at that age, and it's usually the start of teething which is what causes the problem with milk intake.

I was at my wits end, hubby was away and not only was she waking every hour, but then she refused milk (BF). I only worked out it was teething because she took a small amount from a bottle... so I tired teething gel and suddenly things improved.

Hope things improve xx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

600ml a day? So that's roughly 5 x 4oz bottles a day. Sounds perfect to me.


----------



## mummytobe

My Lo was never a milk drinker, she had less than that at your LOs age but was always following her line and was fine. I weaned at 5 months thinking that she needed it because of how little milk she was on but i was wrong. She didnt start properly eating until about 9 months and never increased her milk intake. Im all up for weaning when you feel is ready, so up2 you if you want to, but from my experience it made no difference for us and i feel i weaned her when she wasnt ready x


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Christina was off her milk from 4 months till she was about 1 year old. It was so bad we had to feed her in her sleep! I weaned her from 5 months as she was a premmie with severe reflux but we insisted with the milk, in the food, in the cereal, everything was cooked with milk! LOL eventually as she outgrowned her adversion, and nowadays she prefers milk to food!!! Doh!


----------



## XxPrInCeSsNaI

my daughter started weaning at 4 months she didnt really like milk either and she is healthy just do what you feel is right


----------



## caggimedicine

I don't know about being bored with milk, but feeding Harry was always a struggle.

I went back to work when Harry was 4.5 months old - he was BF originally, but I chose to change him to FF at about 3.5 months old (a month before he started nursery).

I don't think Harry ever once finished a bottle. He would only ever have 3-4oz max at a time, every 3 -4 hours or so, and it didn't ever get any better. I was so stressed about it, but Harry was fine and healthy.

When we weaned him, he wasn't a big eater... and he's 2.5 years old now and still isn't a big eater!

I think they take what they need, and that's that. It stresses us out, but so long as they're growing and healthy and developing ok, you should try not to get too stressed out.


----------

